# Car Club standards



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I got a question for all the car clubs in here. 

Each and every club has a set of standards or rules that a member must follow in order to fly a plaque and represent the club. What car club in lowriding has the "highest" set of standards.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dirt free ride.
Paint job 100% gleaming No discoloration.
No Dents
Clean white wall tires.
Clean Uphostery Interior, no rips
No cracked dashes
No dented car trim
Spokes clean and shiny
no dents on rim lip. 
nothing hanging from under car. Mufflers etc.
Engine compartment clean. 
Plaque always clean and polished
All dashes, knobs, etc. Amorall down
Time to cruise and fly that plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

AS FAR AS STREET RIDERS,


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Ethics: 
Don't bring trouble to your club
Respect all other Clubs
Pay your dues on-time. 
Respect all
Treat others as you would want to be treated.
No mugging
Give props to other rides
Always reach out your hand in friendship UNITY
Fly your colors with pride. 
Clubs represent Azlan and our Culture. Stay Positve. 
Break any of the rules of Ethics. Your out.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 14 2009, 08:18 PM~13576797
> *Dirt free ride.
> Paint job 100% gleaming No discoloration.
> No Dents
> ...


holy shit id be afraid to even take my ride out of the garage :uh: i love to ride thats to strict for me


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 14 2009, 06:28 PM~13576891
> *Ethics:
> Don't bring trouble to your club
> Respect all other Clubs
> ...



:yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

To the Majestics. THOSE RIDES ARE HELLA CLEAN. PROPS to your club.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Apr 14 2009, 05:31 PM~13576922
> *:yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Apr 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13576889
> *AS FAR AS STREET RIDERS,
> 
> 
> ...


those cars do look good :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Apr 14 2009, 06:28 PM~13576891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Back in 1977 - 1980 Standards where high. There where so many Clubs to join, that many had strick rules to get in. All Clubs wanted to have a dominate presence at shows, and caravans on the streets. No shit it was like that, but it was bad ass for sure.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13577182
> *  Back in 1977 - 1980 Standards where high. There where so many Clubs to join, that many had strick rules to get in. All Clubs wanted to have a dominate presence at shows, and caravans on the streets. No shit it was like that, but it was bad ass for sure.
> *


I hear alot of OG clubs that are still around from the 70's are bringing back the "old rules"


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I was at a BBQ with alot of my old friends, that where in Clubs back in the days like myself. "YES" They are in the works of bring back there clubs. There Sons, Nephews, are now in there 20's and they want to roll there familias plaques. Education on Rules and Ehthics are being passed on. Soon these Clubs will be back on the streets.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Apr 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13576797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that just shows that everyone's different. Because I was reading Unique's post thinking that was like the minimum for every club, I figured he was leaving out all the "hard" rules.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 14 2009, 08:25 PM~13578123
> *Man that just shows that everyone's different.  Because I was reading Unique's post thinking that was like the minimum for every club, I figured he was leaving out all the "hard" rules.
> *


oh shit really :0


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My 1971 back in 1977


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My 1975 today.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 14 2009, 04:18 PM~13576797
> *Dirt free ride.
> Paint job 100% gleaming No discoloration.
> No Dents
> ...


X2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

full feature in magazine fitting the style of the ride or no plaque given


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think its good for clubs to have rules and regulations plus standards before a future member can fly a plauqe. Their are some clubs that I know of that will let any car in as long as the car has rims, And I think that just makes the club look bad.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Where is Mr. Shades?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 14 2009, 11:11 PM~13580163
> *Where is Mr. Shades?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

There are clubs out there that do that. In my opinion it's still cool. They have cars that have so much potential, that starting a club only make them get better in time. The fact that there out there cruising and keeping lowriding alive is the most important thing. I have many homies that have primered cars, or project cars. The point is, that's one more ride on the boulevard. It's all good..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13576566
> *I got a question for all the car clubs in here.
> 
> Each and every club has a set of standards or rules that a member must follow in order to fly a plaque and represent the club. What car club in lowriding has the "highest" set of standards.
> *


i think maybe Life style c.c


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR RAISING THE BAR, BEAUTIFUL CARS
LIFESTYLE TOO 1 CHAPTER SINCE DAY 1
OUR STANDARDS ARE HIGH, BUT I THINK THEY SHOULD BE
IF THATS THE FIT FOR U
BEST THANG IS TOO FIND A CLUB WITH STANDARDS THAT ARE A GOOD FIT FOR YOU, AND GO FROM THERE  

U KNOW


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

1 cant leak more than 2 quarts of any fluid in one day
2 all loose parts must have duct tape in place
3 cooler must be full of beer at all times
4 no more than 8 rusty spokes on any wheel
5 fuck the rules and roll that bitch


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 15 2009, 01:10 AM~13581241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ORALE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: I MY SELF DONT LIKE HAVING SOME VATO TELLING ME WHAT TO DO!!! :nono: ,BUT THEN AGAIN THATS JUST ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

LIFESTYLE C.C. GOT THE SHOWS ON LOCK!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13579859
> *My 1971 back in 1977
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride! I like the old school rides from the 70's. They have a unique style you dont see any more.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Homie. I sold that car back in 1980, and bought a 1967 Convert. I listed some of our rules back in the day. It would be interesting to hear from other clubs to see what they expect today. No doubt there are a lot of nice clubs.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE, same rules since 1965..... Pretty much the same as what UNIQUES77 posted..


----------



## majestic54 (Oct 23, 2013)

No one club should have such a standered as such some try to do that but all that just makes the members leave or brings in the wrong kind of person to the club it's all about respect for themself and of others ,not about how much a person has spent on his ride be it car bike . And most of all family!some club have what we call the gang still in them they think that if they intimidate other clubs that makes them the best but in reality it just show how weak there club is and its members.its all about having a good time and sharing that with others some people have forgotten this.i myself have made this my life style forty five years with the same club and will always give the respect to all my brothers .we have been there and done that,so that when you put your colors on go out the door you know it will be the best of many days to come


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

SOUTHSIDE LOS ANGELES .. forsure when you have a line up of over 3/4 million in bel airs/impalas harleys who can come close to that? much props to SOUTHSIDE


----------

